# Big brother at it's best.



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I just wanted to share/rant for a moment. I don't expect you to agree with me on this subject or even care if you. If you do or don't it's not really necessary for you to respond. I probably won't read this again, I don't really care to read about some weirdo "nay sayer" on Archery talk who loves to play devils advocate because he/she has nothing better to do than stir up angry remarks

Anyways..... 

I recently had the opportunity to view the TV program "Beyond the Hunt" which aired on June 24th. The show was really great except they had a clip on called "busted" that's got me up in arms.

The clip was about a homeless man who was arrested in (I think) Wyoming for poaching. The show reported that the man had nothing and was literally camped in the woods living off the land when they found him. Now I'm not condoning poaching, but the part that kind of burns me is that the four game wardens collected 53 pieces of evidence. The evidence went to a game and fish forensics laboratory( I didn't know there was such a thing) where the lab techs analyzed each piece of evidence to death. Well.... not to death since the evidence was already dead, but you get the picture. By the pictures on the show, the lab was obviously sophisticated as it was well equipped. Part of what has me irritated is that there was an interview with a female lab tech who was practically laughing as she bragged how smart they were to catch a poaching homeless guy.

After the significant investigation had concluded, the fish and game gave the paperwork to whoever so that the man could be prosecuted on a host of charges. There was a judge, witnesses, testimony, paperwork, more paperwork, and some more. In the end, the man was convicted on something like 50 counts of whatever to inlude illegal fishing and was sentenced to 9 years in prison and a $50,000 fine. 

What the heck is wrong with this country? It is simple common sense, in my opinion, that we shouldn't send a starving homeless guy to prison for 9 years for killing anything(other than humans) to feed himself. How much money do you think was spent to investigate, analyze, prosecute and incarcerate one homeless man for 9 years? $300,000? Obviously, he will never be able to pay a $50,000 fine. Brilliant sentence judge. Just brilliant. This is a perfect example of how backwards this country has become. It's a shame.

Illegal immigrants are crossing our borders at an alarming rate; essentially taking over our country and the government does nothing, except put prompts on the government phone lines to push "2" if you want to speak spanish. What?

This is as good as letting millions of unemployed American families starve as of June 5th because two political parties won't compromise on an unemployment extension. Both sides bascially saying we don't have the money. What? They act like a bunch of kids on a playground. Sad. So we have money to fully stock a forensic fish crime lab. Have money to pay a ton to put a homeless guy in jail, We have money to pay health, workers comp and welfare benefits to ILLEGAL immigrant who broke the law to get here; who don't pay taxes, but we don't have money to pay unemployment to millions of legal, taxpaying citizens? I guess that is a whole other story........

Please vote out the incumbents in November. It seems to me they're out of touch with what's going on.

thanks for listening...


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

While I agree with you its stupid to spend all the money the only thing is if you let him do it how many more will do it and where do you stop.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont believe in poaching. 
But, it is a matter of twisted priorities in our nation. I'm all for protecting a species that is _really_ endangered, but you make a good point to the fact that we _strain on and nat_, then turn around and _swallow a camel._
It's a sad fact that human life is not protected to the extent that an animals life is protected.
I agree....we need to vote out 90% of the incumbents in both parties and vote for folks that put America first and throw all the politrical correct hogwash out the window.
We certainly have our priorities screwed up ..._for sure._


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

On a positive note: He will have a roof over his head and three squares a day. That is unless he wanted to be camping and homeless to get away from our current state of which our country is in. We all on here have probably thought of it a time or two, get rid of our posessions and live off the land. Apparently that is not legal though.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

The government doesn't want people to be self reliant, they want their subjects to be dependent on them.
Killing animals for survival shouldn't be considered poaching.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

hoytmonger said:


> The government doesn't want people to be self reliant, they want their subjects to be dependent on them.
> Killing animals for survival shouldn't be considered poaching.


Thats exactly what is happening. 
My RIGHT to kill animals for survival is GOD given and no state or federal government is above that.

Want anaother big scare??? investigate "The future of food"


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Great idea - allow killing animals for food anytime, anywhere someone claims to be hungry and see all game gone in no time at all. Then when the game is gone, it will be alright to start robbing stores - hey, got to eat, right! Who decides whats survival and and therefore allowable?


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Great idea - allow killing animals for food anytime, anywhere someone claims to be hungry and see all game gone in no time at all. Then when the game is gone, it will be alright to start robbing stores - hey, got to eat, right! Who decides whats survival and and therefore allowable?


You're right, it's much better to be dependent on the state to determine our behavior, after all they're so much more moral and know what's best for us. We couldn't possibly be responsible individuals without the guidance of big brother. 
Keep licking the boot of your masters.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You mean........ we could make it without big brother????????

Now there's an idea. Wait a minute......Our founders already thaught of that!:teeth:


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

SteveB said:


> Great idea - allow killing animals for food anytime, anywhere someone claims to be hungry and see all game gone in no time at all. Then when the game is gone, it will be alright to start robbing stores - hey, got to eat, right! Who decides whats survival and and therefore allowable?


And this is the type of reply I was talking about in my first post. Who decides? You should definately be in law enforcement with the amount of common sense you possess. I don't know who decides, but when you're out living in the freekin weeds with nothing to your name, I guess that qualifies as ok to kill to eat in my book.


----------



## BoMaestro (Dec 15, 2005)

MarksExtra said:


> This It seems to me they're out of touch with what's going on.


It has been years since a politician above the state level has been in touch with the average man/household. You think the price of gas would go down if they had to pay for their own transportation? Sorry, kinda off subject.

"A Prince whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people." --> US Declaration of Independence


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

The government has what they want now. They have pretty much turned everyone into slaves of the system. Your mandatory participation is ensured on many levels. And for those not paying attention it's getting worse every day. And we're to blame. Every day they add more rules and $$$$ to just exist and we take it. We're all being slowly boiled alive.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

BigBirdVA said:


> The government has what they want now. They have pretty much turned everyone into slaves of the system. *Your mandatory participation is ensured on many levels.* And for those not paying attention it's getting worse every day. And we're to blame. Every day they add more rules and $$$$ to just exist and we take it. We're all being slowly boiled alive.



Truer words were never spoken.

We've allowed it to happen, excepting this idea that goverment is there to make things better for us or to take from some folks and give it to other folks [that's called Socialism].
I've never seen a nation taxed themselves into prosperity.....*it's never happened.*I've never seen an example where Socialism has been a success........that's because it _dosen't work._


----------

